

Consumer Safety Notice for Nest Protect - k1w1
https://nest.com/letter-from-the-ceo

======
k1w1
I was a little disturbed to get the email telling me there was a potential
problem with the smoke detector at exactly the moment you need it.

I don't envy the engineering challenge at Nest - designing a product that is
only really tested when a house is burning down.

